
Is 'Agile'​ a Euphemism for 'Let’s Fire All the Old People'​? - biffa
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-agile-just-euphemism-lets-fire-all-old-people-dan-lyons
======
Pamar
Thanks for posting it - I rarely find anything interesting on Linkedin, and
this is a very welcome exception.

